# Trout



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Stocked our farm pond with about 150-200lbs of trout yesterday. Included a few 4lb to 6lb er's, rainbow and gold. We try to do it every spring. When weather starts heating up we put the pump in with a fountain. They do good until about August. Then we get a couple of floaters,not bad oh. We can have fresh trout for a few months. Cost: $300 , fun watching my grandson reeling in one: Priceless!! Something to do until we can hit the salt in Oct. Damn posted in the wrong spot, sorry Mod's!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

brush with olive oil, season to taste with salt and pepper...grill skin side down until crispyish, then flip for a few more mins until done....add some lemon, butter, parsley....and watch for bones....num num num


There fixed the location problem for you brother.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

10-4, ya saved me bro!! lol


----------

